
Corporate culture clashes: What does rocky P&G/Gillette merger teach? - gojomo
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_enlightened_manager/2013/12/corporate_culture_clashes_what_managers_can_learn_from_the_rocky_first_days.html
======
mathattack
Perhaps it's just being nit picky, but I think the author misread the original
WSJ [1] article that he quotes.

In the OP: _Gillette, for example, had a “memo culture”; P &G’s “Proctoids”
favored face-to-face meetings._

In the WSJ article: _Then there were culture clashes: Oral-B favored meetings
while Crest liked memos_

Oral-B is Gilette, Crest is P&G.

It makes me wonder about his conclusions. They seem logical enough.

[1]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KItFlIl...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KItFlIl52VYJ:online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB117737878770779935+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
bprager
Not a win for the consumer: these double and triple shaving blades are more
expensive than ever.

~~~
mathattack
Haven't they made it to the 5 razor yet? I don't think Warren Buffett was
bragging about success for the consumer at the expense of the owner. :-)

